# Cost of MRI?



## redracer (16 Oct 2005)

Hello all, wondered if anyone out there had any idea of the cost of a private consultation, mri and examination of same?  Also a time frame on an mri if going private?  We have no health insurance and are getting nowhere with the public health system.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## delgirl (16 Oct 2005)

Why don't you give St. Vincent's Private Hospital a call on 01 260 9200 and ask them. They're very helpful and will be able to tell you the exact cost and approximately how long you will have to wait.

I had to have some scans carried out recently and got an appointment within a week. I'm not absolutely sure, but I think you may need either a referral from your GP or have to make an appointment with a Consultant first. It cost E120 for the consultation and E328 for the scans.

I have VHI cover - it doesn't cover outpatient treatment, which the above falls under - so you're not losing out by not having private medical insurance.

You will also be able to claim back a portion of the costs on form Med1 when you do your tax return.

Good luck.


----------



## igora (16 Oct 2005)

Hi, 

I had an MRI two weeks ago in Cork, in the Private Consultants Clinic. I was referred by a consultant. I had an appointment within 4 weeks even though I specified a Monday (my day off). I actually did not have to pay anything on the day as the VHI pay the Clinic directly. 

A few years ago I had the scan done in the Blackrock Clinic but at that time I paid on the day and then claimed some of it back (with great difficulty, I remember) from the VHI. This new system is certainly better.

Igora


----------



## delgirl (16 Oct 2005)

igora said:
			
		

> I actually did not have to pay anything on the day as the VHI pay the Clinic directly.
> Igora


 
Hi Igora, I contacted VHI and was told that they do not cover scans unless they are part of the diagnostic procedure used during hospitalisation.  Did the clinic claim directly for you or how did it work?

Thanks


----------



## igora (16 Oct 2005)

delgirl said:
			
		

> Hi Igora, I contacted VHI and was told that they do not cover scans unless they are part of the diagnostic procedure used during hospitalisation. Did the clinic claim directly for you or how did it work?
> 
> Thanks


 
I was actually surprised too. When I arrived for my appointment, I just was asked to show evidence of my VHI membership and sign a claim form. In the letter I received outlining my appointment details it also said that no payment was due unless I failed to provide my VHI number.

Also on the same day in the same building I had another "scan" which again was covered by insurance. 
It seems that this particular 'Consultants Clinic (which is in the grounds of Cork University Hospital) has an arrangement with the VHI. I dont know if this is unusual or not. I was never hospitalised.

PS: I am on Plan B with options


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2005)

> Hi Igora, I contacted VHI and was told that they do not cover scans unless they are part of the diagnostic procedure used during hospitalisation.


 
Very strange, one of our family members very recently was referred by a consultant for an MRI ( he was not hospitalised) at Barringtons in Limerick and no fee was paid other than the consultants fee under VHI cover.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2005)

I know somebody who had to get an _MRI _scan in an emergency through a private clinic and it cost about IR£1,000 about five years ago. They wouldn't take a credit card and insisted that he go to the _ATM _around the corner and get cash before they would do it.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Oct 2005)

My mother was told that an MRI ordered by a consultant is covered by the VHI, but
suggested/ ordered  by a GP is not.


----------



## igora (17 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I know somebody who had to get an _MRI _scan in an emergency through a private clinic and it cost about IR£1,000 about five years ago. They wouldn't take a credit card and insisted that he go to the _ATM _around the corner and get cash before they would do it.


 

Hi,

Thats exactly the experience I had in the Blackrock Clinic. I paid IR1040 (by cheque) on arrival for my appointment at that time which was about 6 years ago. I had been referred by a consultant then too.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2005)

I seem to recall that the clinic in question in the case I mentioned above was the _Charlemont Clinic_.


----------



## 90210 (17 Oct 2005)

I had one only three months ago at the Beacon Clinic in Sandymount, €435 for the full scan and it is an Open MRI also, the Mater private was €680 and they use the old style tunnel which is very uncomfortable and something which you would not touch if you are anyway Claustrophobic.



The Beacon took tow days to fit me in while the Mater took three weeks, but Beacon is only BUPA approved not VHI. I have experience of both type of scans and i would never go into a tunnel MRI again.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2005)

90210 said:
			
		

> I had one only three months ago at the Beacon Clinic in Sandymount, €435 for the full scan and it is an Open MRI also, the Mater private was €680 and they use the old style tunnel which is very uncomfortable and something which you would not touch if you are anyway Claustrophobic.



The one that I mentioned was in one of those tunnel style scanners and the person in question, who is not notmally queasy about this sort of thing, found it very uncomfortable.


----------



## 90210 (17 Oct 2005)

If you call the Mater they will give you a price over the phone but they will always ask you to come in and sit in the machine or look at the MRI beforehand if you get a chance.

To be honest I do suffer from Claustrophobia and the thoughts of going head first into a tunnel is akin to being in a coffin, I had to get my knee done so I was one third of the way out of the machine. The open MRI system lets you lie on a normal hospital bed and they then pull a pancake shaped scanner over the injured area. It takes longer than a tunnel system and it is imperative not to move during the scan, but the definition and imaging between both is the same so you are not compromising the results by choosing one or the other but check with you Doc first.


----------



## delgirl (17 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> The one that I mentioned was in one of those tunnel style scanners and the person in question, who is not notmally queasy about this sort of thing, found it very uncomfortable.[/color]


I've had an MRI in a tunnel style scanner and it didn't bother me at all, but my father-in-law had one and sufferred a heart attack inside - so definitely anyone who is in any way claustrophobic should be cautious.

I called VHI regarding the information I was given and they tell me that they do fully cover _MRI_ scan referrals to private hospitals/clinics, but not Ultrasound or Mammograms.


----------



## MissRibena (18 Oct 2005)

My mam has had two of these. The first one was in the Mater about 12 years ago and she is still not fully over it. She didn't realise she was claustrophic until she underwent the procedure but she found it really difficult to stick it out the full time.  The second one she went for was about 7 or 8 years ago (think it was Blackrock this time) and she told them how frightened she was and they gave her a sedative and she reckoned it really helped.  Might be worth mentioning it.

Rebecca


----------



## ixus (18 Oct 2005)

Had one last June after tearing my cruciate, consultation cost me 120 - 150 i think, MRI was approx 500 in Cappagh hospital (between Finglas & Blanchardstown) back for consultation another 100+. 
Would imagine you're talking of a price between 800 - 1000 euro in total.


Had an MRI 8 years ago for back and went the whole way into tunnel, no problems then.

For the knee this time, it was just my legs that went in. I was given ear phones to listen to music because the MRI can be loud. 
Ended up dozing off for afew minutes!


----------



## redracer (18 Oct 2005)

Thanks delgirl, ixus and everyone for your replies. At least I know where to start ringing.


----------



## legend99 (19 Oct 2005)

there was a story last week on the paper about some rugby player who was carted around between MRI tubes as he was too big to fit in most of them.
And in the same story they mentioned about some other person who they forgot was in an MRI tube and he was left in it for a weekend!


----------

